# U3 in PLL skip?



## CubeX (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

just a quick poll if you ever did a U3 instead of a U during your PLL skips?

Edit: Just to add extra info. to the poll, i also meant if you made any stupid moves to the PLL skip because you were not thinking..


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 13, 2010)

CubeX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just a quick poll if you ever did a U3 instead of a U during your PLL skips?


Yep. National record, it was.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 13, 2010)

2x2, yes. could have been a sub-4! Dang it.


----------



## Weston (Apr 13, 2010)

All of my competition skips have been no AUF. 
Including the sub 10 OLL skip.


----------



## Konsta (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes. And if I'm really focused in U2 cases, I first turn U' then U3.


----------



## CubeDust (Apr 13, 2010)

yes!!! lol..


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted yes. I do this all the time, skip or not. A terrible habit.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 13, 2010)

What's a PLL skip?


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 13, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> What's a PLL skip?



Well then, let me check my Pokedex!

"Very docile. If attacked, it will often kick up sand to protect itself rather than fight back."


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 13, 2010)

lol! yes , this is the reason why i can't be fast at 2x2x2 using clls.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 13, 2010)

No. I do U U2'


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 13, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## dada222 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah. Sad, I do this a lot even without skips.


----------



## Hiero (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I use to be really bad at it. I still do it about half the time.


----------



## x-colo-x (Apr 13, 2010)

yes, I do this allways


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 13, 2010)

I don't know why "Dont know what PLL skip means?" is a question?


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 13, 2010)

wth is a PLL Skip. 
wth is PLL?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes said:


> No. I do U U2'



This.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Apr 13, 2010)

I do U3, U' U2, U U2', etc. all the time. That's my job.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 14, 2010)

U3 is not bad. Problem is I do U U U or U U2 :fp.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> wth is a PLL Skip.
> wth is PLL?



wth is a gigawatt?


----------



## CubeX (Apr 14, 2010)

*Stupid mistake...*



miniGOINGS said:


> I don't know why "Dont know what PLL skip means?" is a question?



Yeah, sorry about that mistake... I was rushing it, while i was creating this poll. Also i didn't add any apostrophes to the 'dont' which was meant to be 'don't'

It should read 'Don't know what PLL skip means'

Hope this answers your quesiton...


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Apr 14, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > What's a PLL skip?
> ...


Nuh uhh... That's a Pidgey. Everyone knows that!!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 14, 2010)

I think everyone does that sometimes. I do it, not just on PLL skips.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> What's a PLL skip?


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > What's a PLL skip?


----------



## Owen (Apr 14, 2010)

A PLL skip is when you skip PLL.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Owen said:


> A PLL skip is when you skip PLL.



so whats a PLL...


----------



## Edward (Apr 14, 2010)

jms_gears1 said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > A PLL skip is when you skip PLL.
> ...



Permutation of the last layer can apply to the M layer too you know, just different algs D:<.



4Chan said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > What's a PLL skip?



I lol'd


----------



## jms_gears1 (Apr 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...


NOU


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

Edward said:


> jms_gears1 said:
> 
> 
> > Owen said:
> ...


So that means a PLL skip is 3 times more likely in Roux!


----------



## aniu_ta (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm always surprised. I see a cube of 2 seconds and just stop the timer. :fp


----------



## tanapak1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes!! But only for sometimes.


----------



## kunz (Apr 18, 2010)

i use roux but i do do U3's what should i put?


----------



## CubeX (Apr 21, 2010)

*Poll nearly closing...*

This poll is nearly closing (tomorrow), 

so everyone, please quickly vote now... Nearly to 100 votes.


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes said:


> No. I do U U2'


Arg, I do this a lot. Makes me .


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2010)

I got a new PB today, and I did a U3 AUF.... would've been sub 15. grrrrrrr


----------



## moka (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL I never do a U' when PLL skips but U3.


----------



## Rayne (Apr 25, 2010)

I do U2, realize I did extra steps, and do U'3 to undo it.


----------

